# GLSS TJET Race Boomer Raceway Saturday JAN. 21 2017



## LBoomr (Dec 11, 2012)

Practice 5:30pm Race at 7:00pm Skinny Tire Indy car Fat Tire Slip on Refreshments and Snacks will be provided $4.00


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Were In!!


----------

